# anyone know of hot handleing courses?



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

anyone know of hot handleing courses? i really wanna do one in the summer then i will know i am doing it correctly, anyone know of any


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

there arent any. its an insurance liability. unless u work in a zoo or in a shop with hots ur out of luck.


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

I know ameyzoo keep trying to set one up, but you never hear anythign come of it. they blaimed lack of interest and insurance.

Mason


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

I thought Reptile Zone in Bristol offered some sort of educational course on hots, not sure if it includes any actual handling though - and I could be remembering wrong.


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure Pete Blake still does Hot training at Reptile Zone,not sure on the criteria though


----------



## WeThePeople (Jul 8, 2007)

Drop me a PM, I know of a guy in Bolton who will teach to handle hots.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

quixotic_axolotl said:


> I know ameyzoo keep trying to set one up, but you never hear anythign come of it. they blaimed lack of interest and insurance.
> 
> Mason


I'll enquire when i go there at the weekend if I remember.


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Zoos are best bet


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

bolton, mmm its quite far, will see transport prob, i wanna do it in the summer


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

Anyone wanting to get involved in venomous needs to think about it, we do offer training, but, anyone wishing to do handling and not just the theory, will have to pass an exam, this is not to be difficult but to try and make sure people have a basic understanding first, also that they have thought about some of the implications, we have a book on keeping and maintaining venomous snakes which we use as a guide for the exam along with a document written about being a venomous handler. We are happy to help anyone interested. Just a short note most zoos now dont handle at all, due to the restrictions placed on them. If i can help further please pm me.


----------



## bee pampered (May 22, 2007)

Would love my partner to do a course on venomus handling can you please tell me how much it would cost and your location and how long the course will run for Thanks....Suzanne x


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

leptophis said:


> Anyone wanting to get involved in venomous needs to think about it, we do offer training, but, anyone wishing to do handling and not just the theory, will have to pass an exam, this is not to be difficult but to try and make sure people have a basic understanding first, also that they have thought about some of the implications, we have a book on keeping and maintaining venomous snakes which we use as a guide for the exam along with a document written about being a venomous handler. We are happy to help anyone interested. Just a short note most zoos now dont handle at all, due to the restrictions placed on them. If i can help further please pm me.


 
Hi mate just wondering if you can send me your details to contact you

[email protected]

Regards


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

I would also be very interested in getting some details.


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

all you have to do is email me [email protected]


----------



## mcald (May 8, 2007)

I pm'd you couple of days ago. Would you prefer i emailed?


----------



## leptophis (May 24, 2007)

*yup*

yup please


----------

